# color negro



## oliver3

Sto cercando di chiarire i termini comunemente usati in spagnolo (castigliano) per tradurre la parola italiana "negro" (con significato neutro non dispregiativo).

Trovo su vari dizionari che in spagnolo "negro" vuol dire sia nero (inteso come colore) che persona appartenente a una delle etnie originarie dell'Africa e caratterizzate dalla pigmentazione scura della pelle.

Potete confermare?
Una persona che conosce bene lo spagnolo e che è stato a Cuba per 6 anni mi ha mandato un elenco di vocabili (credo pubblicati su un prontuario per turisti) dove il termine "negro" italiano si tradurrebbe - con significato dispregiativo - con la parola spagnola "niegro". Però non trovo riferimenti nei vari dizionari consultati e neppure su internet.

Qualcuno ne sa di più? 
In spagnolo il termine "negro" usato per definire una persona originaria o discendente dall'Africa ha connotazione dispregiative? Se sì, quale termine con significato neutro viene comunemente usato nella lingua spagnola? (e per caso sapete anche il termine usato in portoghese?)

Grazie!

Oliver


----------



## 0scar

Todavía para decir *negro* (africano) mucha gente dice *" de color"*, aunque esto último ahora es considerado un eufemísmo innecesario y hasta de mal gusto. Se aconseja decir *negro.*


Pero acá habitualmente *negro *se usa para definir al amerindio y normalmente es despectivo, ya que negros de origen africano hay muy pocos, es raro ver uno.

Supongo que *negro* es portugués es *prieto*.


----------



## E. Soto

En lengua española, en lugar de utilizar la palabra "negro" a veces se utiliza "moreno". Negro es despectivo.


----------



## gatogab

Creo que moreno sea una persona con la piel oscura, pero no negra.
Esto, a pesar de la #5 opción del DRAE, según mi opinión.
gg


----------



## Agró

E. Soto said:


> En lengua española, en lugar de utilizar la palabra "negro" a veces se utiliza "moreno". Negro es despectivo.


"Negro" no es despectivo per se, depende del contexto, del tono... Se ha intentado evitar su uso con eufemismos ridículos, como "moreno", que no es lo mismo, "persona de color" (¿de qué color?)... En fin, yo uso "negro", o "blanco", cuando tengo que hacerlo, sin pensar en estupideces. Las palabras no son racistas, los hablantes, a veces sí.


----------



## Mª Antonia

A mi entender "negro" no es despectivo. Aunque todo depende de la entonación que se le dé.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mª Antonia said:


> A mi entender "negro" no es despectivo. Aunque todo depende de la entonación que se le dé.


También depende del país. En general he observado que "negro" no tiene ninguna connotación negativa en el Caribe.



0scar said:


> Supongo que *negro* es portugués es *prieto*.


 
*Preto*, senza "i".  Vedi qui.

Saluti.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Coincido en que "negro" no es despectivo _per se_, depende del uso. Para evitar malentendidos a veces se usa "de raza negra".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## oliver3

Grazie a tutti. E la parola "niegro" esiste in spagnolo?

Oliver


----------



## CarolMamkny

oliver3 said:


> grazie a tutti. E la parola &quot;niegro&quot; esiste in spagnolo?
> 
> Oliver


 
no existe


----------



## Antpax

oliver3 said:


> Grazie a tutti. E la parola "niegro" esiste in spagnolo?
> 
> Oliver


 
Ciao Oliver,

No, non esiste.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## oliver3

Antpax said:


> Ciao Oliver,
> 
> No, non esiste.
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> Ant


 
Scusate se insisto. La persona in questione sa lo spagnolo benissimo e è anche sposato con una madrelingua cubana.
Magari a Cuba... che ne so, un neologismo, slang...

Mi è stata inviata questa foto della pagina di un "dizionarietto" (credo cubano) con il termine "niegro". 
http://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=niegrovm9.jpg
Che sia solo un refuso?

Grazie ancora.

Oliver


----------



## CarolMamkny

Puede que esa persona hable muy bien el español, para ser sincera jamas he escuchado esa palabra (a no ser que se trate del apellido de una persona). Ademas segun la RAE esta palabra no existe en el idioma español. Tal vez se usaría en siglos pasados pero en este momento no.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Puede ser que en Cuba se diga, pero me imagino que será un tema de pronunciación. A mí no me suena, pero soy de España, así que quizá en otros sitios sí que se dice. No lo sé lo siento. En cualquier caso el DRAE no lo admite, pero eso tampoco es definitivo

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## CarolMamkny

'Toy di acuerdio con la formica... tal vez a la personia se le atravezio al escribir una "i"- Saludos


----------



## gatogab

He encontrado varias páginas de google con la palabra _niegro._
La mayoría se refiere a un apellido, el resto es un producto del conflicto dedo-tecla, mejor conocido como _'typo'_
gg


----------



## Angel.Aura

gatogab said:


> La mayoría se refiere a un apellido, el resto es un producto del conflicto dedo-tecla, mejor conocido como _'typo'_


Allora lo conosco (il secondo).
E' la mia specialità.


----------



## oliver3

Grazie ancora. Anch'io avevo visto con Google che Niegro è un cognome (in Italia c'è il cognome Nigro) e pensavo che su quel dizionarietto "niegro" potesse essere un errore tipografico.

Oliver


----------



## esteban

Personalmente, te aconsejo usar la palabra "negro". Lo de "persona de raza negra" me parece un giro artificioso e innecesario (a no ser que aparezca en un estudio epidemiológico o algo por el estilo) y "persona de color" me suena hasta cursi (lo digo sin el ánimo de ofender a nadie). No sé en los demás países hispanos, pero últimamente en Colombia, se están colando palabras como éstas en la prensa, lo que me resulta absurdo en un país que presenta una variedad fenotípica tan increíble como el nuestro. Hay que procurar no dejarse arrastrar por lo "políticamente correcto", pues en este caso una palabra que al fin y al cabo no alude sino a una característica física (que bien hubiera podido ser el color de los ojos o el tamaño de las orejas) se convierte en una palabra vetada que termina con una connotación negativa (aunque en un principio ésta no fuera la intención de la gente). Me contó un amigo (colombiano y blanco) que andaba conversando con un amigo suyo costeño (colombiano también y negro) que, a raíz de un malentendido con el calificativo "negro", tuvo un incidente en un tren. Tras llamar a su amigo reiteradas veces "negro" (cosa muy común en Colombia y que no tiene nada de despectivo), un señor indignado se levantó de repente de su asiento y le preguntó "¿por qué razón le decía "negro"?". Obviamente, el señor parecía ser todo menos racista pero para él "negro" ya se había convertido en un insulto. 

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

esteban said:


> Personalmente, te aconsejo usar la palabra "negro"(...)
> 
> Hay que procurar no dejarse arrastrar por lo "políticamente correcto", pues en este caso una palabra que al fin y al cabo no alude sino a una característica física (que bien hubiera podido ser el color de los ojos o el tamaño de las orejas) se convierte en una palabra vetada que termina con una connotación negativa (aunque en un principio ésta no fuera la intención de la gente). (...)
> 
> Saludos
> esteban


 
Appoggio la mozione.
 
Saluti.


----------

